# R33 RB25DET blowing white/blue smoke



## nizmo_freek (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey guys

Big problem, drove to work today and all was fine, parked up and my car started puffing out tons of blue/white smoke, there was literally clouds of it pouring out my exhaust,the car has never smoked once since i have owned it and it is still running perfect, went to see my mechanic/engineer and see what he thought it could be, he said problally turbo, so went home and took off the dump and intake pipes, both sides are dry as, there is only a tiny bit of oil in the dump pipe, went back to my mechanic and showed him the dump pipe, he was a bit shocked to be honest, he thought it was very weird that it would all of a sudden start smoking, he suggested it could be ringlands or valve stem seals.

I will be getting a compression and leakdown test done tommorow hopefully, hopefully this will atleast give me an idea of what is happening 

Any suggestions/thoughts on what it could be?, i just blew most of my money on a hks 3037 turbo kit so am now stuck in a bit of a corner lol, any help would be great.

Cheers


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

ringlands are a common failure point on the RB25 - espeically if it has had a bit of boost in it's life.

for such a sudden onset of the problem I would personally rule out valve stem seals as they tend to get progressivly worse.

blue smoke is oil and white smoke is water - possible headgasket failure? don't think that comes up too often.

it may be a blessing in disguse becuase you would need to change the HG at least to get the best out of the 3037 anyway.

Simon


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi jus after some advice... So i took the car to garage D about over a month ago
had a basic service done oil and air filter. Was told to put on a electric boost controller and i should have 400bhp as it has a bleed valve system at the moment.

Right so last sunday was driving on m4. I had beend driving all day because i had to pick up my cusin drop him to heathrow so was doing alot of motor way driving I was being carfefull and not Red lineing at any point.

(Turbos were warmed up)
Anyways On the way home on m4 decided to put my foot down DID NOT redline doing the speed limit then white smoke started comeing out the exhaust lots of white foggy smoke i felt the power drop i was in middle lane so i wanted to get on hard shoulder i was giving it gas but she wouldnt rev above 3000rpm drove about 20 to 30 yards and she stalled and has not started since.

Been Cheked so far spark plugs fine. fluid levels fine no oil loss. Water level fine. Fuel pump working. She ticks over but sounds like she is struggling to start!!!
Cheked the pipeing around the intercooler driver and passenger sides seems ok. Could it be blow head gasket there are no typical signs of mayo anywhere.

r33 gtr stage 1 with standard turbos.

Any ideas????


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

Manzgtr said:


> Hi jus after some advice... So i took the car to garage D about over a month ago
> had a basic service done oil and air filter. Was told to put on a electric boost controller and i should have 400bhp as it has a bleed valve system at the moment.
> 
> Right so last sunday was driving on m4. I had beend driving all day because i had to pick up my cusin drop him to heathrow so was doing alot of motor way driving I was being carfefull and not Red lineing at any point.
> ...


Sounds like turbo to me for sure,maybe you set your boost controller to high which made it go.........................

P.S this is a very old thread youve dug up


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Mayo is not a definite sign of head gasket fault, neither is oil or water loss, I would suggest a quick compression check and check all pipes since its hard to start. It might be blowing between cylinders or maybe its dropped a valve or two.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like an expensive trip to the engine doctors to me


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

Myt be Blown Turbo Blown Head gasket. But as soon as i find out what it is i will post it. Previous owner had a bleed valve manual boost controller fitted so i dont knw what boost its running was told it was on a safe boost.


----------

